# Turkey Ribs



## Old Dave (Nov 6, 2015)

Always looking for some more heart healthy items to cook on the grills and smokers and came across something called “Turkey Ribs” or “Gobblem Ribbz” as they are listed on the box. 

I found these turkey ribs at GFS and had to purchase a case as that was the only way they would sell them. The case weighed 20.84 pounds and had 28 ribs packaged in sealed bags. Of course to be ribs, they do have some of the scapula bones in each piece. They are precooked and can be fixed in a number of ways and there is some information on the web site on their preparation. 

The cost of the case of meat was $3.19 a pound to many would seem expensive.  However, they are cooked and this makes them more of a bargain in my book. If I purchase a whole turkey at say $.99 cents a pound, and then cook it, I will get a yield of about 35 percent of the original weight. So my 20.84 pound whole turkey might net me about 35% or roughly 7.3 pounds. My whole bird will cost $20.63 and divide this by my yield of 7.3 pounds and I get $2.82 a pound so this isn’t too bad a deal compared against the pre-cooked turkey ribs. 

Let’s cook something...







Ok, to keep my heart healthy theme, I decided to do some low calorie veggies to go with my heart healthy and low calorie turkey ribs. I cut up a potato, some celery, bell pepper, and carrots. I forgot the onions! I also made up a little poultry broth from a low salt  bouillon cube for my veggies. Since I planned to do this cook on the Cobb Grill in the moat, I wrapped three packets of the veggies in foil along with a couple of tablespoons of broth in each packet. 






I cut my 13oz turkey rib out of the bag and sprinkled on a very light coat of SGH rub and it was ready for the smoker.






Fired up the grill and when it was ready, I added a small chunk of hickory and placed my packets of veggies around the fire in the moat for cooking. 






Placed my ribs on the cooking rack in the cooker and just ran the cooker at about 250-275 degrees for the cook. Heck, all I am doing is adding a little smoke and heating up the ribs. 






After a short cook, including glazing the ribs with a light sauce, I took the ribs off the cooker. I decided to let the veggies go a little longer as I didn’t think they were done.






This is what my meal looked like coming off the cooker. I just pulled the turkey ribs apart  
into some smaller serving pieces. 

I wanted a low calorie gravy of some type for my meal so I took the half cup of the left over bouillon cube broth, added another cube, about one more cup of water, about 1-1/2 tablespoons of cornstarch, a pinch of thyme, a pinch of white pepper and thru it all in a pan and made the gravy for the meal. 











The turkey ribs were pretty good and did come out somewhat moist and tender but I think it needed something else. It was kinda bland in the taste department so I will try something different on the next cook. The veggies and gravy were fine.


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Unique and great looking!!!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree with V, looks great Dave!


----------



## Max1 (Nov 14, 2015)

X3


----------

